# GSD Nationals



## mygsds

Just got the #'s for agility at GSD Nationals. There are 103 dogs entered!! That is amazing - that number of GSDs all competing in agility - what fun we will have )

Pat


----------



## Samba

Actually that is amazing! I hope I get to see some of it!


----------



## sleachy

So depressed that we couldn't go due to Tooz's injury. Someone pass me the chocolate...









I BETTER see some pics from all you folks who go!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'll be there for sure!


----------



## mygsds

Only a week before we leave to head there - I'm getting excited!

Pat


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Well I had planned on being there. I was goping to start Havoc's agility career there. But as you can see by checking my location I am currently out of the area -- just a little bit!


----------



## sleachy

I was hoping to end Toozer's agility career there.


----------



## sleachy

Hoping some agility folks will check in with us and let us know how they are doing!


----------



## balakai

I was just thinking that somebody should have posted about yesterday...my friend is there with her WGSD; I'll have to call her today and find out what's going on.

~Kristin


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'll be there for sure!


Yes you sure were & SO glad to meet up with ya !







Had a great time chatting with you & you are so friendly.







Sorry, I think I called ya Maggie Lee Rose the whole time though !









Your girls are gorgeous !


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Okay so where are the results.....??? Anyone.....


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOkay so where are the results.....??? Anyone.....


Was able to catch MRL run once & she looked great ! Sure she had an awesome 2 day of runs..............







I'm sure she will post as soon as she gets home. Heading there today.

Fun time & just stunning dogs which I never took any pics of ! I was so cold & my brain was not thinking of anything, but warm !


----------



## agilegsds

There's live streaming video from Nationals. Right now they're giving out the PAM awards:

http://static.dvauction.com/DogShow/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Sandy you are funny!!!! No way I can see it over here.....

I know you are seriuos and I am aware of the streaming but there is no way with the awful connectivity I have in my little trailer house here in the sandbox that I would ever get it to work. I could not even get Video of Keefer and Halo to down load.


----------



## agilegsds

It was kinda hard for me to watch the PAM awards anyhow. Starine was one AXP leg away from a PAM when I retired her because she didn't want to play the game anymore. Now I realize it was probably the discospondylosis. So watching it with her at my side with her mobility problems......


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOkay so where are the results.....??? Anyone.....










I just heard that Sheli and Blackthorn's Deva won the Grand Victrix! (and a MACH2...how awesome is that?!?)







Congrats to them and all the other competitors. 

I don't know any of the other results yet. Wish I could have been there. Can't wait to hear more details...


----------



## Chris Wild

Hey, I know them! WTG, Sheli and Deva! Very cool!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

WOW wonderful ! I haven't even brushed the surface learning all this agility stuff ! Between doing NADAC & AKC (which this Sun will be only my 2nd AKC) I get confused ! Rally is much easier to follow IMO !









Ok, here's a link & maybe you will find Sheli here I bet. Might have seen her there, but don't know her or have ever met her, but congrats to her !







Never knew you could go any higher than a MACH !!!!

http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/GSDCA-Nati...78_VyErc#P-1-20


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Who's the gal in the pink in this set of pics...........

























http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/GSDCA-Nati...3_aKXZT#P-14-20


----------



## Samba

Oh, oh that is great! How was it in the cold? I guess the dogs didn't mind. Temps are 20 degrees below normal today in Ohio.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWho's the gal in the pink in this set of pics...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/GSDCA-Nati...3_aKXZT#P-14-20


Holey moley it's me and Bretta! Had a GREAT time at the Nationals, was amazing how well ALL the dogs did in Novice, Open AND Excellent. There area really some great dogs in and coming up in agility (hm............maybe I need to stop encouraging everyone, making it harder for me to place







) 

I'll try to get more photos/video together...

http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/GSDCA-Nati...682168091_Uxsbq has photos of some of the winners/ribbons and the judge!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Here were the Top Dogs (can't seem to find Bretta there







)

*This year was the closest ever for High Scoring Rescue. MACH3 Misty Blue MXF owned by Karen McKee-Bendtsen was only .03 of a second from tying with Dravin this year. We had 8 dogs earn DQ's on Wednesday and 5 were still in the running for the final run (including the only two 26" dogs). Four dogs DQ'd both days. It was quite exciting. Below are the this years winners.

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2009 GSDCA Agility Specialty Awards

High Scoring Agility Victrix from Regular Excellent B Standard and Jumper with Weaves Classes from the two days is:

<span style="color: #3366FF">Dog: MACH2 Blackthorn's Deva XF (Call Name) Deva 

Owned /Handled by: Sheli Rhodes from Harrisonburg, VA </span> 

...............DIVA ALSO OBTAINED HER MACH2 TITLE ON THURSDAY.











High Scoring Rescue German Shepherd Dog from Regular Standard Classes 

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Dog: MACH3 NJGSDR'S Draven's Hangman's Fury CD OF (Call Name) Draven

Owned /Handled by: Marisa Capozzo-Schmidt from Hazlet, NJ </span> 


High Scoring German Shepherd Dog from Regular Standard Classes

<span style="color: #3333FF">Dog: MACH Hausjoellas Fantom XF (Call Name) Fantom 

Owned /Handled by: Sonja Davis from Chesterfield, MI </span> 


High Scoring Breed Champion of Record Award:

<span style="color: #3366FF">NOT Awarded this year</span>*


----------



## agilegsds

So happy to see Sonja and Fantom up there! Met Sonja in Louisville a few years back, she was so nice and Fantom was awesome.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hey thanks!! I'll try to watch the videos tonight when I get back to my room. The internet connection was awful last night.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

also met Sonja and her dawgs at the CPE nationals, she chased me down and wanted my Masi girl )) said sorry she ain't for sale ))

Her dogs are very nice and she is a hoot )


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5TP2iDbaW4 is the standard run on Thursday.... can see a fault occur that the Judge (thank goodness) missed?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: GSD Nationals - video breed/rally/agility/herd*

Here ya go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jGSM8CTvFo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo6F49JKivU


----------



## Elaine

*Re: GSD Nationals - video breed/rally/agility/herd*

Loved the videos and the commentary! Your dog's start line was giving me grey hair hoping she would hold it; I can't imagine how stressful it was for you in person. Other than that, her runs were very nice and she holds her contacts perfectly.

I hope I can go to the Nationals some day. I need more time and money....


----------



## JakodaCD OA

*Re: GSD Nationals - video breed/rally/agility/herd*

great videos' I loved em !!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Tons more videos up of Marisa with Draven and Tang.

Both her dogs are small and measure under 22" so they are jumping in the 20" class and NOT running with the preferred dogs. Same course, just the scores are separated and their qualifiers go for the MACH titles.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gsdmom1#p/u/3/p3Xoiiul_J8


----------



## sleachy

Thanks for posting your videos! I enjoyed watching them very much. I soooooooooooooo wanted to be there with you guys!!!


----------



## gsdmom1

Jenn is always yelling at me to play on this list! Here you go Jenn!
GSD Nationals was fun as always with some amazing dogs. I love to see the novice and open dogs who are moving up. So much FUN! I did meet a person from this list! Way coooool!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Marisa, did you see I got you all over the GSD National videos, even Tang's herding!??


----------



## gsdmom1

Yes...well, did I expect anything less from the president of my fan club?


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: gsdmom1Jenn is always yelling at me to play on this list! Here you go Jenn!
> GSD Nationals was fun as always with some amazing dogs. I love to see the novice and open dogs who are moving up. So much FUN! I did meet a person from this list! Way coooool!


Hey there !









I believe it was I that MRL introduced you to.








I then think I saw you at the Zanesville OH agility trial the weekend after the nationals & I didn't say anything to ya.







Was that you ? Was at the Fieldhouse. I only ran 1 day & was in the back room area doing JWW. I thought I seen you walk by at one point only b/c I noticed your blue GSDCA OH Rocks hoodie !









Welcome to the board of crazies.............


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote:Welcome to the board of crazies.............


Hey, I resemble that comment!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:Welcome to the board of crazies.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I resemble that comment!!!
Click to expand...


Don't we all .....................


----------

